# I need help quickly! What model Canons are these?!!!



## FITBMX (Feb 3, 2015)

This action ends in 1 hour, and I can't figure out what models these are.
There pictures stink, and all the say about them is "assorted cameras" which is no help at all!!!
I am trying to get the value of these, any help would be great!


----------



## FITBMX (Feb 3, 2015)

I forgot. The big lens on the right says Nikon on the cap, but that's all I can see. 

If one of you can help I will make you a great deal on one of those Sony CD cameras!


----------



## FITBMX (Feb 3, 2015)

only 20 minutes left, any thoughts!!!


----------



## Designer (Feb 3, 2015)

Are they offering all in one lot?


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Don't bid. Why on earth are you even interested in a bunch of stuff you don't even know what it is?

Hey! I've got a sack! With things in it! $100! But act fast!


----------



## FITBMX (Feb 3, 2015)

I finally figured out they are all film, and the film cameras have no value. The two best things there were the Canon F1 and the Canon G12 (digital), there was a few lenses, but who knows what they were like.
When I was interested it was only at $100, but it ended at $325, which if way above my limit!

Thanks for the replies!!!


----------



## runnah (Feb 3, 2015)

Pile of junk right there.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 3, 2015)

My sack is still available, the previous buyer fell through. Now only $120. Plus I put more things in it.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 3, 2015)

the big plastic one in the back with all the colored stickers is a 1.3MP sony mavica digital camera with built in VR


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 3, 2015)

There's a pile of Mavicas in there. Looks like a couple of the ones that took the tiny CDs. Those were cool.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 3, 2015)

Only the G12 is probably worth 100$ used assuming its in good working order with all accessories.


----------



## FITBMX (Feb 3, 2015)

As soon as they went above the $100 mark, I really didn't care. That's the worst thing about that places auctions, is they give you no description!
They mostly sell cars, trucks, and heavy equipment. And they use to have good deals, but these days everything goes for more than it's worth!

Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 4, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> I finally figured out they are all film, and the film cameras have no value. The two best things there were the Canon F1 and the Canon G12 (digital), there was a few lenses, but who knows what they were like.
> When I was interested it was only at $100, but it ended at $325, which if way above my limit!
> 
> Thanks for the replies!!!


Consider yourself lucky to have lost this pile of crap.


----------



## FITBMX (Feb 4, 2015)

bigal1000 said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > I finally figured out they are all film, and the film cameras have no value. The two best things there were the Canon F1 and the Canon G12 (digital), there was a few lenses, but who knows what they were like.
> ...



That's what I am thinking too!
I am still new to photography, and I'm not good identifying cameras from  a crummy photo, but I am improving!


----------



## tommywblakeney (Feb 4, 2015)

I would like to have them .


----------



## tommywblakeney (Feb 4, 2015)

I will take all for 120 you pat the shipping lol


----------



## Vince.1551 (Feb 6, 2015)

The F1 is probably the best film camera ever built and with 100,000 shots guaranteed without failure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

